# Porto Alegre exibida - uma coletânea trilegal !



## RVpoa

Acho que ele branco ficaria muito bem. Não gosto desse azul/cinza.


----------



## portoimagem-II




----------



## legal

Lindissima POA, orgulho do nosso Brasil!


----------



## grba22

Não conheço Porto Alegre, mas pelas fotos a nova orla do Guaíba ficou bem legal..

Fantástica a Arena do Grêmio, mas gostei mais do cenário com muito verde no entorno do Beira Rio.

Ótimo thread, parabéns!


----------



## portoimagem-II

.
O estádio *Beira Rio* tem um sistema de luzes único do Brasil. Veja ele pulsando:



E em outros vídeos, ele gira como um disco voador. Vale a pena ver os vídeos:













Cada vídeo são show de luzes diferentes diferentes:








































































.


----------



## portoimagem-II

edit


----------



## GersonLDN

J.Bernardes


----------



## ROOC

Me apaixonei!


----------



## GersonLDN

:cheers:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

Fotos e ângulos muito caprichados, assim como a própria cidade!


----------



## cassianoitu

Maravilhosa Poa!! Uma das mais lindas do Brasil!!!


----------



## portoimagem-II

Edit


----------



## portoimagem-II

.












Autor: Ricardo Haberland


----------



## portoimagem-II

.
















.


----------



## Ao no Sora

linda


----------



## Questore

GersonLDN said:


> J.Bernardes


Vendo essa foto pensei como Porto Alegre se beneficiaria de construir prédios com cores mais escuras, como as cidades Argentinas e Colombianas. Ficaria bem melhor.


----------



## portoimagem-II

.


----------



## portoimagem-II

CDLpoa

















ClicRBS


























Ivo Gonçalves














.


----------



## portoimagem-II

GersonLDN said:


> https://ssl.c.photoshelter.com/img-get2/I0000Gwg9KAz0Z_k/fit=2000x1500/g=G0000KaiU_whkK8M/Orla-Moacyr-Scliar-003.jpg
> J.Bernardes



Ótima !


----------



## portoimagem-II

.











Foto: Cézar Lopes


----------



## portoimagem-II

edit








.


----------



## cassianoitu

^^:applause:


----------



## almeidaneto

Caros, o restaurante panorâmico já está funcionando?


----------



## portoimagem-II

almeidaneto said:


> Caros, o restaurante panorâmico já está funcionando?



O na orla do Gasômetro? Se for ele, sim:










_Ricardo Haberland_


----------



## ecologiaurbana

uau

fotografias maravilhosas!!!


----------



## portoimagem-II

.






Ilha Chico Manoel








Popa.com


----------



## portoimagem-II

*Autor: Gilberto Simon*


----------



## portoimagem-II

edit


----------



## portoimagem-II




----------



## portoimagem-II

*_*


----------



## portoimagem-II

https://instagram.fbfh3-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/e35/93586786_352900852336399_1575061305960597896_n.jpg?_nc_ht=instagram.fbfh3-2.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=_0lDjrTZR9oAX-Z_wyC&oh=6aa8ab3f0c13f9fc0c2ef3ae2c88705d&oe=5F39F9F7


----------



## jguima

Uma das mais proeminentes capitais brasileira, sem dúvida!


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Mas bah que legal, linda Metrópole sulista, belo Thread Portoimagem !


----------



## portoimagem-II

[URL unfurl = "true"] Porto Alegre de todas as estações ... [/ URL]












[URL unfurl = "true"] O que fazer em Porto Alegre? | Eu Ando Pelo Mundo [/ URL]


----------



## portoimagem-II

*___*
edit


----------



## ZekaPOA

portoimagem-II said:


> *___*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL unfurl = "true"] http://www.osul.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/atividades.jpg [/ URL]


Lindas estas árvores. Será que são as espécies que irão plantar ao longo da Av. Beira-Rio?


----------



## portoimagem-II

ZekaPOA said:


> Lindas estas árvores. Será que são as espécies que irão plantar ao longo da Av. Beira-Rio?


Nem sabia que estão plantando novas àrvores na Beira Rio !


----------



## Manilov

Coletânea de tirar o fôlego. Uma foto mais bonita que a outra


----------



## portoimagem-II

Foto: Atlântica Hotels


----------



## Questore

Essa iluminação do Beira Rio ficou uma das mais bonitas do país em se tratando de estádios.


----------



## Nat_Mac

POA é sempre show! Tem um charme único...


----------



## ZekaPOA

portoimagem-II said:


> Nem sabia que estão plantando novas àrvores na Beira Rio !


É a ideia, pelo menos como aparece nos renders. Falam em 500 árvores ao longo da via.


----------



## portoimagem-II

.

Gente, tem fotos na página *4* e nas outras, também


----------



## jguima

Grande POA, show!!!


----------



## portoimagem-II




----------



## portoimagem-II

edit


----------



## ajuricaba1993

meu porto <3


----------



## portoimagem-II

EPTC
















Jornal do Comércio















Correio do Povo














*Scarton Jr.*





























Jefferson Bernardes













César Lopes


----------



## Questore

Bons tempos que não precisava usar máscara...


----------



## Zaz965

excelente cidade, pena que o verão é muito quente


----------



## portoimagem-II

Outono na capital mais meridional do Brasil...

































GersonLDN











GersonLDN










Portoimagem-II











Portoimagem-II












Portoimagem-II












Pedruzzi










Portoimagem-II


----------



## Questore

Zaz965 said:


> excelente cidade, pena que o verão é muito quente


É só fugir pro litoral de dezembro a fevereiro!  (como aliás muita gente faz...)


----------



## portoimagem-II

.











AgoranoRS
















@eloana


----------



## portoimagem-II

ttps: //www.raulpereira.com.br/portfolio/drone/751281-parque-farroupilha


----------



## LUISPEDRO

Bela Porto Alegre! Finalmente a conheci nesse mês de outubro que passou, gostei muito da cidade e redondezas, certamente voltarei.

Caminhar por essa orla em um fim de tarde é um passeio bem gostoso.


----------



## ZekaPOA

Mais alguma “exibidas”…









@omarfreitasjunior










@drones_e_afins_photos










@drones_e_afins_photos










@onarfreitasjunior










@pelos_meus_olhos1










@dronedodia










@darlancastrofotografia










@rapha_ads











@rogeriowarner


----------



## Questore

Muito boas essas últimas imagens...


----------



## portoimagem-II

.











Foto: Uber Eats




.


----------



## portoimagem-II

.










Foto: Colnaghi Imóveis



.


----------



## portoimagem-II




----------



## portoimagem-II

Foto: Trend Carlos Gomes


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Me deu vontade de retornar a POA! Até hoje só fui 2 míseras vezes (1991-2015). Como eu me propus a fazer um tour por algumas capitais brasileiras não tem como ir agora, mas já está na minha lista, já que estive em Floripa 2 vezes e Curitiba 3 vezes. 
As fotos ficaram lindas desses novos ângulos! 
Li em algum lugar que comentavam que Porto estava decadente. Se estava eu não sei dizer, mas esse novo gasômetro ficou lindo, até lembrei um pouco da reforma que foi feita nas Docas em Belém. Não estou comparando os lugares e sim dando ênfase que, quando a prefeitura quer fazer algo decente e que agrade à população ela faz.
Mais uma vez, parabéns pelo trabalhoso, porém, belo thread!!!


----------

